# regency stoves ?



## mikesin (Jan 5, 2012)

Hi, dont see many recent  posts about regency stoves. Anyone have one?  Are they a good stove/ company or thumbs down?
Thanks,


----------



## pen (Jan 5, 2012)

I haven't seen much in the way of negatives regarding the stove.  I haven't operated one myself but from what I have seen they look to be a quality unit.

If you are looking for some reading before owner's / operators respond, check out this link  https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/search_results/15577b6507d61ae26dc14733ae76a72e/

pen


----------



## DAKSY (Jan 5, 2012)

mikesin said:
			
		

> Hi, dont see many recent  posts about regency stoves. Anyone have one?  Are they a good stove/ company or thumbs down?
> Thanks,



Good stoves & inserts. 5/16 steel plate/welded construction. 
Stoves have a pedestal or leg cast option & ash pans are 
available for either version. 2-speed blowers are available.
Built in side & rear heat shields. Cast doors. Split fire brick
lined. Clean burn technology - no cats. Simple air control.
Anything else?


----------



## Stunt Double (Jan 5, 2012)

I have one and it's worked well for the most part.  I had a Vermont Castings in my previous residence and it seemed to me that I had better control with the Vermont than the regency.  The glass needs to be cleaned much more frequently in the Regency and I also get cold air downdrafting more than I'd like in it as well.  I have to consider that they've been installed in different hearths, but I may have made my purchase choice differently now that I know.


----------



## Regency139 (Jan 5, 2012)

The regency I have was already installed in the house when I bought it and all i did was install an insulated ss liner. I think it's a great insert but seeing that it's the only one that I've ever used I can't compare it to anything.


----------



## WES999 (Jan 5, 2012)

> Anyone have one? Are they a good stove/ company or thumbs down?


Yes, yes, up.

I put in a F1100 in the living room a few years ago, have not bought oil since, furnace has not run this year ( except for testing).
Really nice little stove, puts out lots of heat for it's size.


----------



## chipsoflyin (Jan 5, 2012)

quality construction, easy to operate(one lever) throws a ton of heat. make sure you get the stove sizing correct, my firebox is too small for overnight burns however a larger firebox (with clean burn)would blow us out of the room.


----------



## mikesin (Jan 5, 2012)

Thank you for the replies, our local wood stove (family owned) shop sells alot of different brands. When asked
They prefer regency, they state quality construction and excellent customer service IF a problem arises. He said that other manufactures do stand behind their products but regency goes above and beyond.
how does he know? Were there lots of problems ? He says no, but like anything sometimes things go wrong and they stood out as a good company.
I liked the 1100 free standing model. The owner suggested maybe going to one size larger. He said if nothing else it would give us a larger fire box for longer burns. Our total house sq ft is  roughly 1750.
Anyway i thought it would be a good idea to get some current comments,

Thanks.


----------



## chipsoflyin (Jan 5, 2012)

the regency is a non cat stove, higher firebox temps are needed for good secondary action(clean burn). what is the size of your stove room, how high are your ceilings, do you have an open floor plan, is your house drafty. all these factor will come into play when sizing a stove.


----------



## Leaky Waders (Jan 5, 2012)

Howdy all, 
We've got a Hampton HI300, which is basically the cast version of the steel Regency. It's an insert with a 2.2 cu ft firebox, dual speed blower and simple air control. Burns clean, 6-7 hour burns are not a challenge to acheive, and the thing maintains 75 degrees in the stove room, and about 70 everywhere else in the house. If you leave the air open and get the heat cranking, it will burn through some wood quickly, but if you start shutting her down incrementally, longer burns are very possible. Others have talked about 9-12 hour burns, but with my mix of factors, those burn times have been a myth. Not saying impossible, but not happening for me at this juncture.


----------



## WES999 (Jan 6, 2012)

> The owner suggested maybe going to one size larger



I would agree. My house is fairly small, about 1200sf. My F1100 will do a good job heating one side of the house. With a good load I can get an 8 hr burn. With a larger house the larger model might work better for you.


----------



## babzog (Jan 6, 2012)

Have an F2100M and love it. It's a solid unit and burns hot and clean. Only complaint (which is likely attributable to stupid user syndrome) is that it's easy to overfire. That said, I'd certainly buy one again.


----------



## bjkjoseph (Jan 6, 2012)

good stoves ...and a good company.


----------



## pastera (Jan 6, 2012)

I have a Hampton insert - really just a fancy Regency

It has been a great stove but what do I know - it is my first and only wood stove


----------



## onion (Jan 6, 2012)

I have a 3100 insert and love it.  Easy as cake to operate.  I get it going in the morning when I wake up @ 5 and by 5:45 have the primary closed almost the entire way with it throwing serious heat.  Get home around 6 pm and never have to do more than rake coals and load it to get it cruising again.  My only issue is that the door gasket has frayed where the two ends meet letting air in, and getting replacement gaskets is a pain in the butt.  My dealer has to order the kit drop shipped to me and it is $60.  I'll probably wait until spring to replace.


----------



## Lumber-Jack (Jan 6, 2012)

mikesin said:
			
		

> Thank you for the replies, our local wood stove (family owned) shop sells alot of different brands. When asked
> They prefer regency, they state quality construction and excellent customer service IF a problem arises. He said that other manufactures do stand behind their products but regency goes above and beyond.
> how does he know? Were there lots of problems ? He says no, but like anything sometimes things go wrong and they stood out as a good company.
> *I liked the 1100 free standing model. The owner suggested maybe going to one size larger. He said if nothing else it would give us a larger fire box for longer burns. Our total house sq ft is  roughly 1750.*Anyway i thought it would be a good idea to get some current comments,
> ...


I agree, the 1100 is a little undersized if you are hoping to heat your whole house. You can always make smaller fires in the bigger sized stove.
We have a Regency F2400 in our two story 1500+ sq ft house. It heats the whole house with no problems. We burn hot fires with dry wood and have 24+ ft chimney so the draft is good and the glass stays clean.
It's a tough functional stove that can take a lot of abuse and throws out a lot of heat yet burns very efficiently.


----------



## Woody Stover (Jan 6, 2012)

My brother burns an F2400. I've not had a chance to see it in action, as I never go that far north in the Winter. :lol:
He's had it for years and is very happy with the stove. Hasn't had any problems.


----------



## DAKSY (Jan 6, 2012)

onion said:
			
		

> I have a 3100 insert and love it.  Easy as cake to operate.  I get it going in the morning when I wake up @ 5 and by 5:45 have the primary closed almost the entire way with it throwing serious heat.  Get home around 6 pm and never have to do more than rake coals and load it to get it cruising again.  My only issue is that the door gasket has frayed where the two ends meet letting air in, and getting replacement gaskets is a pain in the butt.  My dealer has to order the kit drop shipped to me and it is $60.  I'll probably wait until spring to replace.



If you can get a small section of 7/8 Diameter gasket 
from a hearthshop you can simply cut out the frayed
part & replace that for probably $5...


----------



## pdhowell (Jan 12, 2012)

My two 1100's, (1989, 2011),  will both deposit creosote on the glass if the air control is not fully opened.  A butterfly damper in the in the smoke pipe out the back can control  the burn and allow the air control to be open all the time (usually, but there are some times when you want to diminish the burn intensity more than a damper can manage)

They are easy drafting, strong stoves.  The EPA model, 2011 needs the blower because of the side heat shields, better for convective heating.  The older stove, with only a back heat shield in a cabin, throws a ton of radiant heat. 

Hopefully useful,


----------



## mainiak1 (Jan 12, 2012)

I'm happy with mine. I have I3100 insert it will burn 10 hours no problem. I work 12 hour shifts so about 13 hours later I rake the coals forward and put a couple of splits and it takes off. I'm heating about 1300 sq feet in central Maine. Yea I would like the burn times of a Blaze King.


----------



## zhukpavlo (Jan 12, 2012)

I have the 2400 insert and I am happy with it.


----------



## tfdchief (Jan 13, 2012)

I have a Hampton, Regency's cast iron line.  My signature has several links to my install, and review, and my stove in featured on the Regency website.  See the links in my signature.   Oh, in case you don't......I couldn't be happier.  Quality stuff!  I bought the brand over others just as good because there is a local dealer.  Very important to me.


----------



## tfdchief (Jan 13, 2012)

pen said:
			
		

> I haven't seen much in the way of negatives regarding the stove.  I haven't operated one myself but from what I have seen they look to be a quality unit.
> 
> If you are looking for some reading before owner's / operators respond, check out this link  https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/search_results/15577b6507d61ae26dc14733ae76a72e/
> 
> pen


Pen that link comes back "error"  ?????


----------



## danham (Jan 13, 2012)

We love our I1200S insert. Agree with the opinion that you need to give it plenty of air to keep the glass clean, but that's better for all our lungs anyway [grin].

-dan


----------



## Retreadsme (Jan 13, 2012)

I have an I3100, heating approx. 2000sq ft.  As others have said, it puts a lot of heat out if installed properly.  Since it is not a cat stove semi-good wood can suffice, but with good dry wood - it's a hoss !  IMO Regency is an great company also.


----------



## turbocruiser (Jan 13, 2012)

After lots and lots of research we went with Regency (CS 1200) and it is awesome as far as we're concerned.   Excellent performance,  excellent support and excellent warranty (possibly the best there is warranty wise?).


----------



## simple.serf (Jan 13, 2012)

When we were stove shopping it was between a Regency and the Enerzone. The enerzone seems to me to be a copy of the Regency, price was the same, what it came down to was the glass warranty on the enerzone was the only better thing. And they are something a little different, so i said what the hell. I like to do the unusual thing sometimes. 


I wouldn't hesitate to try a Regency.


----------



## seeyal8r (Jan 13, 2012)

I have the 3100. Love it. Completely heats my 2300 sf ranch style home. 2 stage blower and automatic blower control are a nice option. On high the unit throws a ton of heat. When folks come over to the house I put it on low and it is nearly silent. My unit doesn't ping a lot as I've heard others do. Holds coals for 8 hours of heat easily and will still have enough coals to continue burning after 12 hours. My only wish is that it were deeper so that I could load 18" splits NS rather than everything having to go in EW.

Regency I3100


----------



## Retreadsme (Jan 13, 2012)

seeyal - you and I experience the same performance outputs from our I3100's.  Luckily my wood pile has a significant amount of splits that are 12-13" long.  If there is a bed of coals, 5 shortys go N-S and then 2-3 longs (20-21") go on top.  That will give a good overnight burn with a lot of large coals in the morning and keep the house above 71 deg F with temp outside being 26 like last night.  I love it and Forked Deer Electric hates it.


----------



## Nixon (Jan 13, 2012)

I've had an F 2100 since 2001. It has heated My 1900 sq. ft. House nicely since then .


----------



## Native (Dec 29, 2014)

mikesin said:


> Hi, dont see many recent  posts about regency stoves. Anyone have one?  Are they a good stove/ company or thumbs down?
> Thanks,



If we could do it all over again we would not purchase any Regency fireplace or stove product.  It’s not so much the quality of the Regency product itself but the total lack of customer service and refusal to honor its own Warranty.  All the negative reviews concerning their customer service are so very true.  Based on our experience, Regency is totally unresponsive and could care less about their customers once you have purchased one of their products.  After purchasing our Regency stove from Woodburners (in Falls Church, VA) a few years ago and needing to replace the baffles in our stove, we were quite taken aback by the many negative reviews we found of both Woodburners and Regency. We needed to replace the baffles in our stove as they had deteriorated and one actually had a corner break off.  We later learned that this is common with Regency baffles. No problem, we figured, since Regency has this Lifetime Warranty on its stoves which specifically covers the baffles. In fact, one of the reasons we purchased this particular stove was the Lifetime Warranty touted by the dealership. The problem is that Regency administers its warranty solely through its dealers, specifically the dealer where the Regency product was purchased.  I visited the Regency dealer and was informed that the dealer (Woodburners) was no longer honoring Regency’s Warranty as it applied to replacement parts.  I contacted the owner of the dealership in writing and requested that he honor the Regency Warranty and replace our defective/deteriorated baffles as provided in the Warranty.  I noted that I had the original sales receipt and the written Warranty and could produce the deteriorated baffles for inspection.  It’s now been over two months and we have not even received a courtesy response from the owner. He obviously has no intention of honoring the Warranty.  We also contacted the Director of Technical Services for Regency who refused to replace the baffles directly and instead referred us to several other local Regency dealers. One of these would not respond to our telephone calls and e-mails, one was not even in business and all of the others absolutely refused to honor the Regency Warranty, claiming that we had to obtain warranty services or parts from the original dealer (Woodburners).  One, however, did say he would contact Regency to see if it would honor the warranty.  Weeks have now passed without a response from that dealer or from Regency.  We initiated a Better Business Bureau complaint but, to date, the dealer (who is not a member of the BBB) has not bothered to respond to the BBB. In the meantime, we were told that we should not use our stove because it would be a safety hazard.  So, I am writing this review in frustration. Hopefully I can help someone else avoid such frustration in the future. My recommendation is to not purchase a Regency product if you feel you may need to utilize Regency’s practically useless Lifetime Warranty. You are totally at the mercy of the dealership which sells you the Regency product and all Regency dealerships we have interacted with seem to be universally reluctant to or opposed to honoring the Regency Warranty.  The message is very clear.  Regency’s so-called Lifetime Warranty is not really worth the paper it is written on as it is wholly dependent upon the original dealer honoring it at his discretion.  Regency will not arrange for replacement parts or services under the Warranty and if the dealer decides he doesn’t want to honor the Regency Warranty, you are out of luck as Regency seems reluctant or unable to do anything to help out the owner of their product obtain warranty services or parts. Again, caution to anyone planning to purchase a Regency product.


----------



## pen (Dec 29, 2014)

@Native

This site is for help / assistance and getting things things working properly.  It is NOT meant to be used as a place to simply blow off steam and rant.

If there is something we can help you with, then please start a new thread and ask some good questions.

In the meantime, thread closed.

Edit to add:  This is the place for straight up reviews where someone is not looking for help https://www.hearth.com/talk/ratings.php 


pen


----------

